# Carp season?



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cant remember but i thought carp season is all year round. DNR's website doesnt help! Cant wait to hit up the rouge with my bait!!! 


=BASS


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

yes carp in open year round, it's an invasive species.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

scott7030 said:


> yes carp in open year round, it's an invasive species.


Not invasive in my book.....their enjoyable!


=BASS


----------



## FishermanWillieWonka (Sep 6, 2009)

Carp, Suckers, Perch, and I believe Catfish are open all year round. Basically all the really abundent fish.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

Carp are invasive.....Im my book shoot em all, all year long.......they ruin breeding ground like crazy......Not a huge carp fan:yikes:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

trophy18 said:


> Carp are invasive.....Im my book shoot em all, all year long.......they ruin breeding ground like crazy......Not a huge carp fan:yikes:


yep, there should be laws against returning them to the water. Kill them ALL.


----------



## mooneye (Feb 24, 2008)

The only good Carp is a dead Carp. Ship them all off Europe they love them. Although, I did eat some at a restaurant in Germany. It did taste pretty good.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Carp are open all year long.

Fishing has been good already, with the warm winter.


----------



## ZPS (Feb 18, 2008)

basshunter125 said:


> Not invasive in my book.....their enjoyable!
> 
> 
> =BASS


I bet you won't think the same after the Asian Carp take over!!!!

Its the carp lovers out there that I worry about transporting the fish into the great lakes on purpose....


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

ZPS said:


> I bet you won't think the same after the Asian Carp take over!!!!
> 
> Its the carp lovers out there that I worry about transporting the fish into the great lakes on purpose....


Jeez why dont you tell me how you really feel! Tell me have you ever fished for carp? Unlike you im not contributing to the carp problem......im fishing them and helping......as for asian carp you've got to be kidding. Just because you drive a toyota doesnt mean your for outsourcing of jobs....just because im a carp angler, that doesnt make me some economic terrorist who wants to jeapordize michigans fishing industry. You off your soap box yet?


=BASS


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> Jeez why dont you tell me how you really feel! Tell me have you ever fished for carp? Unlike you im not contributing to the carp problem......im fishing them and helping......
> 
> =BASS


How is fishing for them helping? Are you releasing them? How many are you killing in a year? Probably a heck of a lot less than the guys out shooting them by the barrel. Kill them all.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> How is fishing for them helping? Are you releasing them? How many are you killing in a year? Probably a heck of a lot less than the guys out shooting them by the barrel. Kill them all.


Your assuming i release them....


=BASS


----------



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

basshunter125 said:


> Cant remember but i thought carp season is all year round. DNR's website doesnt help! Cant wait to hit up the rouge with my bait!!!
> 
> 
> =BASS


Rouge river ? Sometimes I get a little bored and head down there.. Got a pretty good spot I could point you in the right direction if that's where your talking about


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

wartfroggy said:


> How is fishing for them helping? Are you releasing them? How many are you killing in a year? Probably a heck of a lot less than the guys out shooting them by the barrel. Kill them all.


 

WF... 
I love to fish salmon and steel more than most, and you know this. I also love carp fishing. How many carp do I kill a year, depends on how many I give away to the people that want them. Do I kill them all, no....
Do we want to kill them all.. NO!! 
If you look at some of the best Musky lakes around, they have a high population of carp. Musky, pike walleye thrive on eating yearling carp. This is a never ending food supply for the fish that are not picky (IE Salmon) I am not here to say guys should not kill them, because IMO the bow guys help the carp sport fishing. 
When you go to a salmon shoot, you see ALOT of 10-15 pound fish and a hog here and there. Thin out the smaller fish. I am out to catch a 30 or 40 pound carp that is 20 plus years old. 


"Its the carp lovers out there that I worry about transporting the fish into the great lakes on purpose.... " 

ZPS this is plain backwoods stupidity at its finest. Have you ever sat down and fished with someone that fishes carp? The answer is NO. The reason I know the answer is the Carp guys are just as concerned about Asian carp as the salmon and steelhead guys. Asian carp as you know feed from the bottom of the food chain. Weather it be bait, Zebra muscles, crawfish, ect. There is less for everything. Asian carp will hurt the common carp as well. 
The Euro style carp guys leave the bank 200% better than when they found it. Most of the time when the Carp club gets together we haul away a couple garbage bags of "real fish" fishermans junk. As stated above we are just as concerned about our waterways/fishing as the bass/salmon guys. 

Just some food for though-

(This was info from the DNR on the sagnasty river when they were doing a survey by catching and cutting fish open to see the stomach contents)
A carps diet consists of the following:
Minnows
Crawfish
ZEBRA Muscles. 80-90%

That being said the good lord above knows we could use a few less of these around.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone catching any Black Buffalo along with their Carp.......


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Have not been out yet, I know of a spot or two... Did catch a quil back over the winter fishing for steelhead.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dave Ash said:


> WF...
> I love to fish salmon and steel more than most, and you know this. I also love carp fishing. How many carp do I kill a year, depends on how many I give away to the people that want them. Do I kill them all, no....
> Do we want to kill them all.. NO!!
> If you look at some of the best Musky lakes around, they have a high population of carp. Musky, pike walleye thrive on eating yearling carp. This is a never ending food supply for the fish that are not picky (IE Salmon) I am not here to say guys should not kill them, because IMO the bow guys help the carp sport fishing.
> ...


Like


=BASS


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Common carp are no more invasive than the rainbows and browns stocked in this state...hell, they were here before the stocking of trout!

They have been here so long that they have integrated into the natural ecosystem, and removing them would upset the balance by removing a vital source of food for catfish, pike, and musky, as well as an important bottomfeeder than cleans up our waterways and helps control zebra mussels.

Anyone thinking otherwise is just wrong


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Try one on a fly rod and you might change your mind! What a blast.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

Carp season is open all year round and taste pretty good when cooked properly!


----------



## twelsh (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't mind catching a big carp once in a while. I took my kids fishing and caught a 25# carp along with a bunch of crappie, and my kids a stuck on fishing now. My grand children all fish. They call me and ask if the salmon fishing has started. By the way we are catching salmon and trout at the mouth of St. ClAIR RIVER, fishing is some what slow, but the fish are coming in.


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Carp also consume alot of the submerged aquatic vegetation. Along with their spawning activity and rooting mechanisms of foraging they can dramatically decrease the available SAV. This poses many problems to the ecosystem. decreased spawning habitat for native fish species and invertebrates, decreased Oxygen levels which can drive out O2 sensitive piscivore species (pike, musky, pickeral), Their activities have been proven to increase turbidity which will lead to the increased eutrophication of the water body.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

broad1kj said:


> Carp also consume alot of the submerged aquatic vegetation. Along with their spawning activity and rooting mechanisms of foraging they can dramatically decrease the available SAV. This poses many problems to the ecosystem. decreased spawning habitat for native fish species and invertebrates, decreased Oxygen levels which can drive out O2 sensitive piscivore species (pike, musky, pickeral), Their activities have been proven to increase turbidity which will lead to the increased eutrophication of the water body.


Do you even know what you're talking about, or are you just spewing BS that you copied from some random site on the web? Eutrophication is excessive nutrient loading...it has nothing to do with turbidity. If anything, bottom feeding would decrease euthrophication due to the removal of dead and rotting detritus. 

All of your so-called facts have never been proven in a natural system. The St. Lawrence River has the most carp per acre of water in the world, and yet you can see bottom in 30 FOW. There has been no real proof that common carp damage native flora species.

how lame. I get sick and tired of going around and correcting people's bull****. Please do some actual reading next time


----------

